# kindle 3, orange light but no bolt on battery



## asteroid (Sep 21, 2010)

hi. i've got my new kindle 3 delivered yesterday. i plug it in on the wall adaptor and the orange light switched on. briefly the bolt appeared in the battery icon on right corner of the screen, but then, though the orange light is still on, the lightning symbol just disappeared leaving the battery icon at 3/4 charge. and that's it. i called the customer service but they say that, since on pc it's charging, they can't do anything. i'm sure the adaptor works, i use it for my mp3 player.
does anybody have my same problem? does that mean that i ALWAYS need a computer to charge kindle? i bought two kindles and both do like that.

my second question is about wireless connection. i'm trying to connect to my wireless router. i'm sure to put the right password, and i'm sure the router works (i'm using it right now to srite here). though the password it's perfectly exact (i checked it almost 20 times) it till says "kindle can't connect because the password is wrong" or seomthing like that. 3g works properly, so it's not even my kindle that is faulty (except, maybe, for the battery). what's happening?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Regarding the charging: Are you not using the supplied Kindle charger? I'm confused about what you are saying about the adapter.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Use the charger that came with your Kindle. 

Use the correct wifi password. I am sure the Kindle knows if it's correct or not when you type it in.


----------



## asteroid (Sep 21, 2010)

i'm SURE the password is correct. i'm checking every single letter. i'm using the same password to connect and disconnect my other computers and it works fine. tomorros i'll take the kindle to a frined of mine and see if it's a kindle problem. maybe it's my router. but even if, it should be able to connect. maybe not navigate, for some strange reason, but it should connect...

the adaptor: yeah, if i use the kindle adaptor it won't even switch on the light. it's simply like if it's unplugged.

if i charge it on the computer everything's fine, orange light on and bolt in the battery icon...


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

asteroid said:


> i'm SURE the password is correct. i'm checking every single letter. i'm using the same password to connect and disconnect my other computers and it works fine. tomorros i'll take the kindle to a frined of mine and see if it's a kindle problem. maybe it's my router. but even if, it should be able to connect. maybe not navigate, for some strange reason, but it should connect...
> 
> the adaptor: yeah, if i use the kindle adaptor it won't even switch on the light. it's simply like if it's unplugged.
> 
> if i charge it on the computer everything's fine, orange light on and bolt in the battery icon...


Temporarily change the password on your router to something short and simple using just lower case alpha characters and then try connecting. If it still won't connect try going to a local Starbucks, McDonalds, or Barnes & Noble and see if it connects there. If it connects at a public Wi-Fi spot and not at home there's something going on that is preventing you from connecting. Do you have MAC address filtering turned on?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

try a different USB port for your charger if you're charging through the computer, or better yet, don't charge through your computer, try through the wall current.


----------



## asteroid (Sep 21, 2010)

@scarlet: i'm actually sayng so. if i connect to the normal energy supply it does like that. if i connect to a computer it's allright, both charge "symptoms" are showing correctly. the problem is that i can't charge from the adaptor, whatever adaptor i use (kindle orange is not even making the light orange, while if i use my own at least the light goes on orange, thoug no bolt on the battery icon).

@tom diego: i can't change the password cuase i can't enter my router. it crashed once i was working on it and now i don't have acces. nut i added a computer to my network some time ago, and everything worked fine. i've got dhcp sitched off, i just have to set up the connection and that's it. and i know how to do it, i've got my xbox ad ps3 normally surfing the net, 2 laptops and one wireless desktop all configured by me, with ips specified and everything set up correctly. i even specify the proteciont "wpa" but nothing works.
sadly in italy we don't have such free internet connections like you, here free is dead once and for all. but i'll try to connect it in some friends network and see what happens. but it's really weird...


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

The K3 is much more finicky regarding input voltage over USB than the K2. If it's even a little bit low/unstable, it won't switch to charge mode. The light will still be orange, but the lightning bolt won't show/the USB MS screen will show the 'not charging' screen, and the battery won't charge (or do so very, very, very slowly). Coupled with the usual weirdness of USB controllers that decides to switch to full speed instead of high speed on a whim, fun times! That, and the flimsy USB cord without adapter bundled with the non US/UK Kindle is really crappy.

But if that happens to you with a wall charger, that's weird, especially if you're using the official adaptor...


----------



## asteroid (Sep 21, 2010)

exactly. it happens with the wall adaptor. au contraire, on USB it's fine... maybe i've got a really bad power supply...


----------

